

Show HN: GradeMyLoan.com – Custom Analysis of Your Home Loan - howdythere

Hi - I built a website where you answer a simple nine questions about your home loan and we return to you a custom report of how your loan compares to the market in your area today. The report may make suggestions such as: equity is available in your home, your monthly payment could be lowered, or there&#x27;s a possibility that you shorten your term.<p>I don&#x27;t have a heavy background in design or development, so everything on the &quot;backend&quot; is manually done right now. I&#x27;m just testing out my hypothesis that people might be interested in a service like this. Let me know what you think? Thanks!
======
duvander
You're dealing with sensitive information, so you need to do a lot more to
make users feel comfortable giving you their data.

The first step of the form (that's as far as I got) didn't make clear why I
would select Address or Home Value. I figured out that you can use either. I'd
lean toward home value because that's the smallest invasion of privacy.

Good luck!

